# Post a Pic of Your Pet!



## Phantom (Aug 4, 2012)

Yay! pretty obvious, post a picture of your pet! Cutest pet gets an imaginary cookie!

(I'll post mine later.)


----------



## octobr (Aug 4, 2012)

YES I WILL







THIS VIOLET. THIS IS SMART DOG. BUT NEUROTIC AS HECK SHE DOESN'T GO TO BED SHE JUST WALKS OUTSIDE AND SITS RIGHT BY THE DOOR AND LOOKS SAD. WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS VIOLET. CRIPES. 

HERE IS VIOLET ON A BOAT.







I ALSO HAVE A STUPID DOG.







HIS NAME IS MAXY AND HE IS SIMPLE DOG FROM THOSE COMICS. I AM WAITING FOR HIM TO FORGET THAT HE EVER LIVED IN A HOUSE.







HE'S A MEGA CUTIE THOUGH. EVEN IF HE'S DUMB.







anyway i also have auxiliary dogs, such as mickey and tryn and tova and a bunch of border collies. 

and no other animals. :(


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 4, 2012)

VERY WELL






Molly (featuring the girliest pants in the house)! She's a tori, and a jerk who doesn't stop meowing ever.






Pawblo (full name: Pawvarotti Nubbins McDingus), and Finn. He's a manx and actually doesn't sound like a cat at all when he meows. MREEEEOW. Pawblo looks less oAo then he normally is, usually his facial expression is something like this:







we also have a fish but I don't have a picture of him right now :C I'll post one once I take one


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 5, 2012)

Well this one is a bit old because it still has my rabbit in it, buuuuuut







My dog - actually more like my brother's dog, she worships the ground he walks on - and my rabbit. Actually mine, he was a huge jerk with a chip on his shoulder but who also secretly liked cuddles. And bananas. We had to put him down in October.

I need more recent pictures bluh.

Azja is a plott hound/staffordshire terrier cross and has aged into a grumpy old aunt who looks like a hyena when she's pissed off. She was pretty cool with the bunny and never tried to kill him, to the point where she'd lick his head to garner praise, and wouldn't react at all if we got her to lie down and then put him on her back.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 5, 2012)

Cujo, my German Shepherd. She's not usually this laid-back.

One of my rabbits, called Cadbury, lounging about.

And here's a blurry webcam shot of Patch.

I have two other rabbits, but I haven't got any pictures of them at the moment. They're pretty camera shy. 

Oh yeah, here's a picture of my Pomeranian Murphy, who sadly had to get put down a few years ago. (really small picture, meh.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 5, 2012)

good afternoon internte I am cat 
as yuo can see I am moste glorius [image]. sorry fi my typign is bad, no thubms

thsi is my btroher:





do not be fooeld he smell s bad. he is called 'scamp' but everyboyd call hum 'dog'
we aslo hav a marreed copule living w/ us:





v. noisy. (left to rigt: mrs budgie, mr. budgie)

aslo two 'ginneee pigs' live herebut I am scarde of them so no pics.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 5, 2012)

uv are all of your pets poisonous


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 5, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> uv are all of your pets poisonous


not that I am aware! cat can give some poisonous looks when she wants to though


----------



## Meowth (Aug 5, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> uv are all of your pets poisonous


if you look closely they're cunningly disguised crocodiles


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> if you look closely they're cunningly disguised crocodiles


So uv is Pinkie Pie?


----------



## Meowth (Aug 5, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> So uv is Pinkie Pie?


No, Pinkie has a not-even-remotely-disguised alligator.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, remember that kitten I found under my car two years ago?



Spoiler: This one?











 


Spoiler: Gallifreya/Molly grew up











 


Spoiler: Also the cat that lives with me right now, (the rest live with my parents), Daisy











 Upside down cat leering pics ftw



Spoiler: Maggie (Siamese mix)about 11 years old











 


Spoiler: McGraw (Golden Retriever) about 6











 


Spoiler:  Gypsy, 11 months (German Sheperd/Rot.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 9, 2012)

My three dogs.






Sherlock, age 9, mutt

Very obese (though it's hard to tell from this angle) and has Addison's Disease. Likes people almost universally (once they've been in the house for a bit) and most cats and dogs. Does not like Baker though, mostly due to the fact that Baker likes to bug him. Enjoys hiding in corners, eating, sleeping, and hugs.







Watson, age 7, Basset Hound

Dumb as a sack of bricks and as strong as one. Is an attention hound and gets jealous if one pays attention to the other dogs but not him. Not exactly breed standard, as evidenced by his bowed front legs and "knuckle head", as we call it. Has an even softer spot than normal for Sherlock, Baker, and me. Very, very loud when he wants to be with a deep voice. Scared of everything.







Baker, age 3 months, Basset Hound

Youngest member of the family. As he is a puppy, very bold, playful, and a handful. Slowly being housebroken, but he's very stubborn about it. Smarter than the others, as he figured out how to climb the step from our family room to the kitchen/foyer his first day home. Loves Watson and constantly wants to play with him. When sleepy, very loving. When not sleepy, very annoying.


----------

